# Bind9 Not Resolving Domain (SOLVED) THANK YOU ALL!

## RedDawn

Well i bought a domain name on friday and stuff.. iee 

yourowndisaster.net

the whois information is already up and going..

but i cant get bind to resolve the domain to my ip address  i already have the domain using my dns servers

ns1.yourowndisaster.net 67.123.236.33

ns2.yourowndisaster.net 67.123.236.33

this is my named.conf

```

options {

        directory "/var/bind";

        // uncomment the following lines to turn on DNS forwarding,

        // and change the forwarding ip address(es) :

        //forward first;

        //forwarders {

        //      123.123.123.123;

        //      123.123.123.123;

        //};

        listen-on-v6 { none; };

//        listen-on { 67.123.236.33; };

        // to allow only specific hosts to use the DNS server:

        //allow-query {

        //      127.0.0.1;

        //};

        // if you have problems and are behind a firewall:

        //query-source address * port 53;

        pid-file "/var/run/named/named.pid";

};

zone "." IN {

        type hint;

        file "named.ca";

};

zone "localhost" IN {

        type master;

        file "pri/localhost.zone";

        allow-update { none; };

        notify no;

};

zone "127.in-addr.arpa" IN {

        type master;

        file "pri/127.zone";

        allow-update { none; };

        notify no;

};

zone "yourowndisaster.net" {

   type master;

   file "pri/yourowndisaster.zone";

};

```

this is my yourowndisaster.net  zone file

```

$TTL    3h

@       IN      SOA     yourowndisaster.net. reddawn.yourowndisaster.net. (

                        2004070505

                        3h

                        1h

                        1w

                        1h )

;

; Name Servers

;

yourowndisaster.net.    IN      NS      ns1.yourowndisaster.net.

yourowndisaster.net.          IN A    67.123.236.33

www.yourowndisaster.net.        IN      A       67.123.236.33

yourowndisaster.net.    IN      NS      ns2.yourowndisaster.net.

```

bind seems to work with this!!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> RedDawn bind # nslookup www.google.com 127.0.0.1
> 
> Note:  nslookup is deprecated and may be removed from future releases.
> ...

 

but fails with this!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> RedDawn bind # nslookup yourowndisaster.net 127.0.0.1
> 
> Note:  nslookup is deprecated and may be removed from future releases.
> ...

 

Whois results

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [Querying whois.internic.net]
> 
> [Redirected to whois.opensrs.net]
> ...

 

Any help would be appreciated..  i been at this since friday night.. and no luck..  thanks guy/girls...Last edited by RedDawn on Tue Jul 06, 2004 9:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## RedDawn

RedDawn pri # tail -f /var/log/everything/current

Jul  5 16:35:34 [named] loading configuration from '/etc/bind/named.conf'

Jul  5 16:35:34 [named] listening on IPv4 interface lo, 127.0.0.1#53

Jul  5 16:35:34 [named] listening on IPv4 interface eth0, 67.123.236.33#53

Jul  5 16:35:34 [named] listening on IPv4 interface eth1, 10.192.168.2#53

Jul  5 16:35:34 [named] command channel listening on 127.0.0.1#953

Jul  5 16:35:34 [named] zone 127.in-addr.arpa/IN: loaded serial 2002081602

Jul  5 16:35:34 [named] zone localhost/IN: loaded serial 2002081601

Jul  5 16:35:34 [named] zone yourowndisaster.net/IN: loading master file pri/yourowndisaster.zone: permission denied

Jul  5 16:35:34 [named] running

Jul  5 16:36:00 [CRON] (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )_

----------

## RedDawn

RedDawn pri # nslookup www.yourowndisaster.net 127.0.0.1

Note:  nslookup is deprecated and may be removed from future releases.

Consider using the `dig' or `host' programs instead.  Run nslookup with

the `-sil[ent]' option to prevent this message from appearing.

Server:         127.0.0.1

Address:        127.0.0.1#53

Name:   www.yourowndisaster.net

Address: 67.123.236.33

RedDawn pri #

 :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

can someone test it!!

see if it works..

----------

## Lajasha

Nope, didn't resolve

----------

## nconantj

Right now:

```
dig www.yourowndisaster.net
```

returns nothing, but

```
dig @67.123.236.33 www.yourowndisaster.net
```

 returns an answer.

I'll check again for ya in a few days, after the name servers have had a chance to sync up.

----------

## neomatrix35

i would either add or remove the ns1 and ns2 from in front of the addresses. its actually looking for those names and in ur configs they don't exist.

----------

## Chris W

Are you sure you want to run your own DNS servers, or are you just after running a domain (more common)?  I will assume you want to run your own DNS server because that's where you are heading.

First off, the DNS server that is delegating responsibility for yourowndisaster.net to you (i.e. the server with the authoritative .net zone) must have a way to lookup the ns1. and ns2. addresses you have registered in your domain registration.   So, in the delegating server's zone files there must be an entry to map these names to IP addresses.  Until this occurs your domain will not be visible in the global DNS.  This does not seem to be the case at the moment:

```
$ host ns1.yourowndisaster.net

Host ns1.yourowndisaster.net not found: 2(SERVFAIL)

$ dig yourowndisaster.net

; <<>> DiG 9.2.3 <<>> yourowndisaster.net

;; global options:  printcmd

;; Got answer:

;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: SERVFAIL, id: 65120

;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 0, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 0

;; QUESTION SECTION:

;yourowndisaster.net.           IN      A

;; Query time: 613 msec

;; SERVER: 127.0.0.1#53(127.0.0.1)

;; WHEN: Tue Jul  6 10:09:43 2004

;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 37

```

  Compare to the equivalent output for a well-known domain: 

```
$ dig google.com

; <<>> DiG 9.2.3 <<>> google.com

;; global options:  printcmd

;; Got answer:

;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 32994

;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 3, AUTHORITY: 4, ADDITIONAL: 0

;; QUESTION SECTION:

;google.com.                    IN      A

;; ANSWER SECTION:

google.com.             300     IN      A       216.239.57.99

google.com.             300     IN      A       216.239.37.99

google.com.             300     IN      A       216.239.39.99

;; AUTHORITY SECTION:

google.com.             345600  IN      NS      ns1.google.com.

google.com.             345600  IN      NS      ns2.google.com.

google.com.             345600  IN      NS      ns3.google.com.

google.com.             345600  IN      NS      ns4.google.com.

;; Query time: 337 msec

;; SERVER: 127.0.0.1#53(127.0.0.1)

;; WHEN: Tue Jul  6 10:11:53 2004

;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 148
```

See http://www.dnsreport.com/tools/dnsreport.ch?domain=yourowndisaster.net

You should also create a reverse zone that map IP addresses to names.

BTW: there's not much point having one DNS server masquerading as two.

----------

## RedDawn

it seems to work..

for example..  if i umm log into my work server..

and do a ping yourowndisaster.net  it wont work..

but if i edit the resolv.conf 

and add thiss

nameserver 67.123.236.33 

and ping it again..   it pings and i can access it..

so i have to wait how long before it goes to the main dns servers?

----------

## Chris W

 *Quote:*   

> so i have to wait how long before it goes to the main dns servers?

 

Your servers don't push information out to the parent servers, the parent directs DNS requests to you when properly configured.  Your registar needs to fix your delegation records in your parent domain.   Typical turn-around times are one or two days from domain registration.

----------

## RedDawn

 *Chris W wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   so i have to wait how long before it goes to the main dns servers? 
> 
> Your servers don't push information out to the parent servers, the parent directs DNS requests to you when properly configured.  Your registar needs to fix your delegation records in your parent domain.   Typical turn-around times are one or two days from domain registration.

 

so this would not help right!

```

[Querying whois.internic.net] 

[Redirected to whois.opensrs.net] 

[Querying whois.opensrs.net] 

[whois.opensrs.net] 

Registrant: 

yourowndisaster.net 

227 South Columbia Ave, #203 

Los Angeles, California 90026 

US 

Domain name: YOUROWNDISASTER.NET 

Administrative Contact: 

Moreno, Hector fearpasion710@sbcglobal.net 

227 South Columbia Ave, #203 

Los Angeles, California 90026 

US 

+1.2134135992 

Technical Contact: 

Moreno, Hector fearpasion710@sbcglobal.net 

227 South Columbia Ave, #203 

Los Angeles, California 90026 

US 

+1.2134135992 

Registrar of Record: TUCOWS, INC. 

Record last updated on 05-Jul-2004. 

Record expires on 04-Jul-2005. 

Record created on 04-Jul-2004. 

Domain servers in listed order: 

NS2.YOUROWNDISASTER.NET 67.123.236.33 

NS1.YOUROWNDISASTER.NET 67.123.236.33 

```

----------

## Chris W

Nope  :Sad:    That is what you've asked for, but it hasn't happened yet:

In the second of the table at http://www.dnsreport.com/tools/dnsreport.ch?domain=yourowndisaster.net you'll see what your parent server is returning as the DNS servers for your daomin.   This is what needs to change.  (Who are allwebco?)

----------

## RedDawn

 *Chris W wrote:*   

> Nope    That is what you've asked for, but it hasn't happened yet:
> 
> In the second of the table at http://www.dnsreport.com/tools/dnsreport.ch?domain=yourowndisaster.net you'll see what your parent server is returning as the DNS servers for your daomin.   This is what needs to change.  (Who are allwebco?)

 

maybe that main server hasent been updated

or do i have to change something IN my bind9 conf  if so what do i change or add?

allwebco.com is where i registered my domain name

----------

## Chris W

You just need to wait a few days and, if it hasn't come good, get onto AllWebCo.   Nothing in your config can help this process.

----------

## RedDawn

ic.. thank you to much for the help you've given me!

----------

## RedDawn

*bump*

this no longer works!

http://www.dnsreport.com/tools/dnsreport.ch?domain=yourowndisaster.net

----------

## nobspangle

 *Quote:*   

> host -t ns yourowndisaster.net
> 
> yourowndisaster.net name server ns14.zoneedit.com.
> 
> yourowndisaster.net name server ns19.zoneedit.com.

 

Your nameservers are not correctly setup. Get on to the registrar and get them to sort it, then you should be fine.

----------

## RedDawn

ok thanks.. i they might have already done so..  im at work and i can ping my server via domain name!

----------

## RedDawn

Yoink.....   It works It Works....

Http://YourOwnDisaster.Net

i have my own dns server so i u need DNS   :Razz:  ..

----------

